# Question about "new" muzzleloader



## rsbhunter (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, just recieved new CVA Accura from a large catalog company, and per instructions, cleaned the bbl. to remove factory grease. What i found on the patches looks like fouling!!!! Just curious if these are test fired or not. If this is not normal, then i can send it back, looked at breech plug and breech face, didn't see any obvious signs of firing, but it might have been wiped down...just curious, i am excited to get back into muzzleloading, but don't want something that somebody else returned because of a problem (this company has EXCELLENT return policey)....Sorry for being long winded, but i am curious.....rsbhunter :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of times the packing grease has a black color to it. Look at the bore and see how it looks. If you don't own a bore lite a wad of alum. foil down the bore to reflect the light works as does a polished pistol amo case 38/357 ect.
If the bore looks OK your good to go.

 Al


----------

